# Need some help!



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

... Getting to 5,000...

Only 100 more posts to go, but it's always the last 100 that last forever...

so, ask me questions! Any questions!  I'll answer them!


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

start now.


----------



## Rob (Feb 21, 2006)

What's your real name?

What does SA stand for?

Who was Levi Strauss?

Alexander the Great? What was that all about?


----------



## Rob (Feb 21, 2006)

That's four for the price of one...


----------



## Rob (Feb 21, 2006)

As I overtake your spam count!


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

> What's your real name?


Christopher Sorbera


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

> What does SA stand for?


San Antonio... duh! :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

> Who was Levi Strauss?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Levi_Strauss


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 21, 2006)

why do you think reaching these post count milestones is a special thing?


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> As I overtake your spam count!


there's no way you can do that! :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> why do you think reaching these post count milestones is a special thing?


I don't... but it's a good reason to spam.


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

> Alexander the Great? What was that all about?



It was on the back of a book that's sitting here..... couldn't think of anything else..... I know... lame reason....


----------



## Rob (Feb 21, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> why do you think reaching these post count milestones is a special thing?



Because there's nobody to share the excitement with when the car mileage rolls over!  And have we heard of the pot and kettle saying?? :greenpbl:


----------



## duncanp (Feb 21, 2006)

can u give me rep?


:mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> Because there's nobody to share the excitement with when the car mileage rolls over!  *And have we heard of the pot and kettle saying?? *:greenpbl:


I _was_ going to say that... but I figured I would be nice today.


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> can u give me rep?


yes, I can.


----------



## duncanp (Feb 21, 2006)

are you little....? lol


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> are you little.... lol


Strangely enough... I was the tallest one on the Austin, Texas meetup... :lmao:


----------



## duncanp (Feb 21, 2006)

owned.....


what camera do you have?


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 21, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> Because there's nobody to share the excitement with when the car mileage rolls over!  *And have we heard of the pot and kettle saying??* :greenpbl:


 
you've obviously taken my comment out of context :roll: 

now *Chris*, why is spamming a good thing?


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> you've obviously taken my comment out of context :roll:
> 
> now *Chris*, why is spamming a good thing?


Would you consider this spamming?


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 21, 2006)

you can't answer a question with a question


----------



## duncanp (Feb 21, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> you've obviously taken my comment out of context :roll:
> 
> now *Chris*, why is spamming a good thing?


 
we all know you want 11k.. i mean u posted on one of my pictures lol... :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> owned.....
> 
> 
> * what camera do you have?*


I have a Canon EOS 1N, a Lumix FZ20, and few older Canon cameras.


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> you can't answer a question with a question


 But I just did... :er:


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 21, 2006)

i see that


----------



## duncanp (Feb 21, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> I have a Canon EOS 1N, a Lumix FZ20, and few older Canon cameras.


 
FZ20!!!!  Snap ... lol


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i see that


now it's spamming.... :lmao:


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> FZ20!!!!  Snap ... lol


yep, thought you would get a kick out of that.


----------



## Rob (Feb 21, 2006)

At a funeral, you notice a man crying and ask him if he was close to the dead person.

After a moment, the man replies, "Brothers and sisters I have none, that man's father is my father's son." 

What relationship was he to the dead person?


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 21, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> now it's spamming.... :lmao:


 
yes, and if you stop being a smartypants, we'll both reach our goals in this thread :lmao:


----------



## Rob (Feb 21, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> you've obviously taken my comment out of context :roll:



Nah, was just joking. However, there's a mountain of mechanically recovered meat to plough through now!!! 

Rob


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> At a funeral, you notice a man crying and ask him if he was close to the dead person.
> 
> After a moment, the man replies, "Brothers and sisters I have none, that man's father is my father's son."
> 
> What relationship was he to the dead person?


it's his son...


----------



## Rob (Feb 21, 2006)

How many roads must a man walk?


----------



## jocose (Feb 21, 2006)

How come when I posted a thread like this no one responded?

When will we get rid of Daylight Saving time?

What does ZA stand for?

Why is Australia referred to as Oz?


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> yes, and if you stop being a smartypants, we'll both reach our goals in this thread :lmao:


so start asking more questions! :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> How many roads must a man walk?


many my friend... many...


----------



## Rob (Feb 21, 2006)

Which element has an atomic number of 21 and the symbol Sc? Answer without using Google!


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> How come when I posted a thread like this no one responded?


You must have caught a bad time...


----------



## duncanp (Feb 21, 2006)

is that you in ur avatar?


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 21, 2006)

you have a basket. you begin filling the basket with eggs. as each minute elapses, the number of eggs in the basket doubles. the basket is full at 60 minutes. when was the basket half full?


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> Which element has an atomic number of 21 and the symbol Sc? Answer without using Google!


got me there.... I used to know those really well...


----------



## Rob (Feb 21, 2006)

Which cable-stayed bridge located in France spans over 2800ft and connects Honfleur and Le Havre?


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> is that you in ur avatar?


yes/


----------



## Rob (Feb 21, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> got me there.... I used to know those really well...



Scandium


----------



## duncanp (Feb 21, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> Which cable-stayed bridge located in France spans over 2800ft and connects Honfleur and Le Havre?


 

and was built by an englishman    or designed, it was one of the two....


----------



## Rob (Feb 21, 2006)

Which country is Kuala Lumpur the capital of?


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> you have a basket. you begin filling the basket with eggs. as each minute elapses, the number of eggs in the basket doubles. the basket is full at 60 minutes. when was the basket half full?


that's a lot of eggs.... and one big basket...


----------



## Rob (Feb 21, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> and was built by an englishman    or designed, it was one of the two....



Le Pont de Normandie


----------



## jocose (Feb 21, 2006)

If you arrive home after a heavy night of drinking at the bar, and you hear the clock strike 1 bell, a 1/2 hour later it strikes 1 bell, and a 1/2 hour later it strikes 1 bell a 3rd time, what time did you come home?


----------



## Rob (Feb 21, 2006)

What has four legs in the morning, two during the day time, and three at night?


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> Which country is Kuala Lumpur the capital of?


malaysia


----------



## anicole (Feb 21, 2006)

Do you have a favorite dessert?


----------



## Rob (Feb 21, 2006)

Who do you want to start your congrats thread??


----------



## duncanp (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## jocose (Feb 21, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> How come when I posted a thread like this no one responded?
> 
> When will we get rid of Daylight Saving time?
> 
> ...


 
you only answered 1 of the 3 lil'man!!!


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> If you arrive home after a heavy night of drinking at the bar, and you hear the clock strike 1 bell, a 1/2 hour later it strikes 1 bell, and a 1/2 hour later it strikes 1 bell a 3rd time, what time did you come home?


doesn't matter.... I'm too young to go to a bar.


----------



## duncanp (Feb 21, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> Who do you want to start your congrats thread??


 
i dont think he will get there


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> you only answered 1 of the 3 lil'man!!!


 I know. :mrgreen:


----------



## duncanp (Feb 21, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> doesn't matter.... I'm too young to go to a bar.


 
How old are you?


----------



## anicole (Feb 21, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> i dont think he will get there


 
ooohhhh ... but he will ...


----------



## Rob (Feb 21, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

>



Please don't drool when there's this volume of posting, someone will slip and have an accident.


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> Who do you want to start your congrats thread??





> i dont think he will get there



duncanp.


----------



## duncanp (Feb 21, 2006)

kk....


if you have to wait 20 seconds to post what is the minimum amount of time you will take to reach 5000 posts?


----------



## Rob (Feb 21, 2006)

What has four legs in the morning, two during the day time, and three at night?

Come on...


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> Do you have a favorite dessert?






yes. :mrgreen:


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 21, 2006)

i can't ask more questions without answers to previous ones


----------



## anicole (Feb 21, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> duncanp.


 
Littleman ... sweetie ... that's just hurtful ...:er:


----------



## Rob (Feb 21, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> kk....
> 
> 
> if you have to wait 20 seconds to post what is the minimum amount of time you will take to reach 5000 posts?



About 24 minutes!


----------



## duncanp (Feb 21, 2006)

your in demand lol

if you have to wait 20 seconds to post what is the minimum amount of time you will take to reach 5000 posts?


----------



## jocose (Feb 21, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> kk....
> 
> 
> if you have to wait 20 seconds to post what is the minimum amount of time you will take to reach 5000 posts?


 
that's a good question, but it appears that our littleman only answers the easy questions :lmao: 

Oh, rob, the answer is a man...but don't you have to gouge your eyes out now that you know the answer?


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> kk....
> 
> 
> if you have to wait 20 seconds to post what is the minimum amount of time you will take to reach 5000 posts?


1440 seconds + the time it takes to read the post...


----------



## Rob (Feb 21, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> kk....
> 
> 
> if you have to wait 20 seconds to post what is the minimum amount of time you will take to reach 5000 posts?


About 24 minutes!


----------



## duncanp (Feb 21, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> About 24 minutes!


 


your not ment to answer...
thats sabotage...


----------



## Rob (Feb 21, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> that's a good question, but it appears that our littleman only answers the easy questions :lmao:
> 
> Oh, rob, the answer is a man...but don't you have to gouge your eyes out now that you know the answer?



No.


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

man, I can't keep up.... :lmao:


----------



## duncanp (Feb 21, 2006)

g2g ill leave this to you lot, shame i wont be able to start the thread...


----------



## Rob (Feb 21, 2006)

What's the name of the NASA monkey in Jo's avatar?


----------



## Rob (Feb 21, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> your not ment to answer...
> thats sabotage...



No spelling mistakes are permitted either.


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> What has four legs in the morning, two during the day time, and three at night?
> 
> Come on...


I give up.... what is it?


----------



## Rob (Feb 21, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> man, I can't keep up.... :lmao:



Why not?


----------



## jocose (Feb 21, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> No.


 
good! (I was gonna ask somehting wrose, but there's kids on this thread :lmao: )


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> What's the name of the NASA monkey in Jo's avatar?


hmmm, I never caught that one...


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 21, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> man, I can't keep up.... :lmao:


 
running true to form. bit off more than you can chew


----------



## Rob (Feb 21, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> running true to form. bit off more than you can chew



Looks like it!


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> Why not?


well, there are about 3 people asking questions which all can post within the same time frame while I have to wait 20 second to answer each question each person asks...


----------



## photo gal (Feb 21, 2006)

How are you doing?.......You have been on my mind a lot lately and hoping things are good or at the very least getting better!  : )


----------



## Rob (Feb 21, 2006)

You have missed the answers to a significant number of these questions.... Can you explain yourself?


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> running true to form. bit off more than you can chew


y'all don't taste very good...


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> You have missed the answers to a significant number of these questions.... Can you explain yourself?


homeschooled... man... homeschooled... 

we only learn important stuff....


----------



## Rob (Feb 21, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> homeschooled... man... homeschooled...
> 
> we only learn important stuff....



Do you talk phonetically?


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> How are you doing?.......You have been on my mind a lot lately and hoping things are good or at the very least getting better!  : )


I'm doing really good!
everything has been getting a lot better!
I am going to take some portraits of one of my friends sometime next week, so that will be fun!


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> Do you talk phonetically?


I only talk like a Texan... :lmao:


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> How old are you?


18


----------



## jocose (Feb 21, 2006)

do 10 gallon hats really hold 10 gallons?  And what do people on the Metric system call them?


----------



## Rob (Feb 21, 2006)

Did you know you could be having a pint of Guinness legally in the UK right now! 

Right... that's it for now. CU later.


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> do 10 gallon hats really hold 10 gallons?  And what do people on the Metric system call them?


that's a really good question...
We will never know the real answer because there are always bullet holes in the hats..... when you try to pour a liquid in to measure it.... it flows out.... so the world will never know... :er:


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> Did you know you could be having a pint of Guinness legally in the UK right now!
> 
> Right... that's it for now. CU later.


yes, but I happen to live in Texas at the moment...


----------



## anicole (Feb 21, 2006)

All those darn brits ... they get ya all riled up and then head off to dinner ...

Spam away LM ... we'll help ya out ...

Aprilraven will be along any minute to ask any number of questions.

Here's one:

What's your major?


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> All those darn brits ... they get ya all riled up and then head off to dinner ...
> 
> Spam away LM ... we'll help ya out ...
> 
> ...


well, I'm not in college... but if I were... it would be photography.


----------



## photo gal (Feb 21, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> I'm doing really good!
> everything has been getting a lot better!
> I am going to take some portraits of one of my friends sometime next week, so that will be fun!


 
Soooo glad to hear that!:hugs: 


Do you get your good looks from your mother or you father?


----------



## anicole (Feb 21, 2006)

Do you know who 'They' are and where they're from?


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> Soooo glad to hear that!:hugs:
> 
> 
> Do you get your good looks from your mother or you father?


I look more like my mom.... but I have a lot of italian features from my dad's side of the family...


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> Do you know who 'They' are and where they're from?


They are the people that know what it's all about.... and they live where you do not.


----------



## anicole (Feb 21, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> They are the people that know what it's all about.... and they live where you do not.


 
Can you get there from here?


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> Can you get there from here?


not unless you take their special road they built.

I don't know how they did it though!


----------



## anicole (Feb 21, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> not unless you take their special road they built.
> 
> I don't know how they did it though!


 
 

can you hear me now?


----------



## anicole (Feb 21, 2006)

do you yahoo?


----------



## anicole (Feb 21, 2006)

what's in your wallet?


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> can you hear me now?


yes. :mrgreen:


----------



## anicole (Feb 21, 2006)

got milk?


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> do you yahoo?


yahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooOOOOOOoooooooo


looks like I do... :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> what's in your wallet?


it's pretty empty... I keep it that way because my friends(the girls) usually take it and open it... so.... I need to keep it pretty empty.... :lmao:


----------



## jocose (Feb 21, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> yahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooOOOOOOoooooooo
> 
> 
> looks like I do... :mrgreen:


 
There's some Texan talk :lmao: 

Who's gonna break the K mark first, you or me?


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> got milk?


 no, don't really like milk much...


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> There's some Texan talk :lmao:
> 
> Who's gonna break the K mark first, you or me?


me! :mrgreen:


----------



## anicole (Feb 21, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> it's pretty empty... I keep it that way because my friends(the girls) usually take it and open it... so.... I* need to keep it pretty empty*.... :lmao:


 
now that's just sad ...

(it was the credit card commercial)


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

we are very close though!




good luck....


----------



## jocose (Feb 21, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> me! :mrgreen:


 
Lol,  probably.  I need to go eat lunch now...mmmm hamburger!!!


----------



## anicole (Feb 21, 2006)

you could post the 50 states separately and hit your mark ...


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> now that's just sad ...
> 
> (it was the credit card commercial)


ahhh, I get it now....

ok, yeah.. that is sad.... :lmao:


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> you could post the 50 states separately and hit your mark ...


50?

Texas is a whole nother country! :lmao:


----------



## anicole (Feb 21, 2006)

What's the best movie you've seen lately?


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Lol,  probably.  I need to go eat lunch now...mmmm hamburger!!!


hamburgers are better in Texas.


----------



## anicole (Feb 21, 2006)

where are you from originally .... you ain't no 'southern born' texan ...


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> What's the best movie you've seen lately?


I don't watch too many movies, I spend most of my time here... 

I do watch the Marx Brothers a lot though, I have them on DVD.


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> where are you from originally .... you ain't no 'southern born' texan ...


I was born in West Germany...


----------



## anicole (Feb 21, 2006)

do you have an accent ... other than twang?


----------



## jocose (Feb 21, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> hamburgers are better in Texas.


 
Yea, I hear everything is bigger and better in Texas!


----------



## anicole (Feb 21, 2006)

do you play any instruments besides violin & guitar?


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> do you have an accent ... other than twang?


I don't think I do.... but everyone says I have a weird accent... somewhere between German, Spanish, southern.... usually changes with who I'm talking to....


----------



## jocose (Feb 21, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> I was born in West Germany...


 
Army brat?


----------



## anicole (Feb 21, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Yea, I hear everything is bigger and better in Texas!


 
especially the strawberries ...


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> do you play any instruments besides violin & guitar?


Piano.. only a year of lessons... I have a lot of trouble reading the bass as well as the trebble.... so I stick with violin..

I play piano/guitar by ear.


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Army brat?


 A/F


----------



## jocose (Feb 21, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> especially the strawberries ...


 

mmmmm strawberries


----------



## anicole (Feb 21, 2006)

Building guitars ... hobby or way of life?


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> especially the strawberries ...


 :thumbup:

:mrgreen:


----------



## anicole (Feb 21, 2006)

Are you interested in the military life as a career?


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> Building guitars ... hobby or way of life?


I want it to be my profession.


----------



## jocose (Feb 21, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> A/F


 
my dad was in the air force during the Korean War...he always told me that if I ever joined the military, I should to the AF so I would have a clean bed every night, and a hot meal every day!


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> Are you interested in the military life as a career?


I wouldn't mind it... but I think building guitars has more of a future(for me)


----------



## anicole (Feb 21, 2006)

what's the name of that violin that is monsterously expensive ... starts with an S or V ... hundreds of thousands of $s?

Stratav...???


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> my dad was in the air force during the Korean War...he always told me that if I ever joined the military, I should to the AF so I would have a clean bed every night, and a hot meal every day!


I prefer the Marines.


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> what's the name of that violin that is monsterously expensive ... starts with an S or V ... hundreds of thousands of $s?
> 
> Stratav...???


 Stradivarius


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

I met someone who got her priceless Strad stolen... 

It was never recovered.


----------



## jocose (Feb 21, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> I prefer the Marines.


 
I prefer the Navy...I love the water and boats....my dad tells me I'm an idiot...you get seasick and you're at sea for months at a time...he DOES have a point, but I'll never let him know that  

OK, another question:  Why does asparagus do what it does to you?

(I'm having asparagus right now...mmmmmm asparagus!)


----------



## anicole (Feb 21, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind it... but I think building guitars has more of a future(for me)


 
Sorbera Fiddles ... You'll get all bowed up in here!

Does your brother have your musical abilities and interests?


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> I prefer the Navy...I love the water and boats....my dad tells me I'm an idiot...you get seasick and you're at sea for months at a time...he DOES have a point, but I'll never let him know that
> 
> OK, another question:  *Why does asparagus do what it does to you?*
> 
> (I'm having asparagus right now...mmmmmm asparagus!)


I'm not sure what it does to _you.

_but... yeah, it's alright/


----------



## photo gal (Feb 21, 2006)

At what age did you start walking?


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> Sorbera Fiddles ... You'll get all bowed up in here!
> 
> Does your brother have your musical abilities and interests?


my brother plays guitar and drums, we are both about the same skill level at guitar... I suck at drums though.... lol


----------



## anicole (Feb 21, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> I met someone who got her priceless Strad stolen...
> 
> It was never recovered.


 
I can imagine the insurance premiums!  I read an article on them once ... amazing ...

What's the largest venue you've ever played?


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> At what age did you start walking?


my mom tells me I was stubborn and wouldn't walk(even though I could)

I'm not sure how old I was though...

she says that I was(and still am) a goof.... wagging my head to the right and left when I crawl.... ugh.. you should see the home videos... :lmao:


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> I can imagine the insurance premiums!  I read an article on them once ... amazing ...
> 
> * What's the largest venue you've ever played?*


I played violin in my church a few times, there were about 5,000 people.


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> I can imagine the insurance premiums!  I read an article on them once ... amazing ...


her insurance did cover it.... but violins are like a child(esp. for her) they just arent the same, even if you do replace it.


----------



## anicole (Feb 21, 2006)

were you always homeschooled or did you attend public schools?


----------



## anicole (Feb 21, 2006)

what's you favorite piece to play on the violin ... and you favorite piece to play on the guitar?


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> were you always homeschooled or did you attend public schools?


Always homeschooled.
We started because we were in Germany, the military schools weren't very good. (neither are these here where I live now) sooo homeschooling it is!


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> what's you favorite piece to play on the violin ... and you favorite piece to play on the guitar?


guitar..... I love writing my own music.
for Violin... I love playing "The Red Violin" (you should watch the movie if you haven't yet!)


----------



## anicole (Feb 21, 2006)

okay ... your turn to ask questions ... they still count as posts!


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> okay ... your turn to ask questions ... they still count as posts!


That's true....
I'm bored of answering them anyways...


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

Will you _not _listen to music just because it's from a certain culture/religion?


----------



## photo gal (Feb 21, 2006)

Are or have you ever been a bed wetter?


----------



## Corry (Feb 21, 2006)

Ok...so you posted this about an hour ago, right? And you said you had 100 posts to go....and you are now 25 posts to go...YOU POSTED 75 POSTS IN AN HOUR???


----------



## photo gal (Feb 21, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Will you _not _listen to music just because it's from a certain culture/religion?


 
That's a great big NO!  I will listen to anything.....at least once!  : )


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> Are or have you ever been a bed wetter?


nope. I think I only did once... and it was a prank... the warm water on the hand trick/. :er:


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Ok...so you posted this about an hour ago, right? And you said you had 100 posts to go....and you are now 25 posts to go...YOU POSTED 75 POSTS IN AN HOUR???


not my record... :mrgreen:


:lmao:


----------



## anicole (Feb 21, 2006)

I'll listen to anything as long as I can stand it... therefore rap is out.  I'd rather listen to things that speak to my soul than jar my teeth.


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> That's a great big NO!  I will listen to anything.....at least once!  : )


 same here.


----------



## anicole (Feb 21, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> Are or have you ever been a bed wetter?


 
  that's a hoot, PG!


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

What was the most embarrassing thing you've ever done?


----------



## jocose (Feb 21, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Will you _not _listen to music just because it's from a certain culture/religion?


 
I added the Red Violin to my Netflix...should get it next week.

I won't listen to Japanese music if I can help it...my dad LOVES it...I think it's just out of tune.


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> I added the Red Violin to my Netflix...should get it next week.
> 
> I won't listen to Japanese music if I can help it...my dad LOVES it...I think it's just out of tune.


me too... kinda squeaky plinky sounding....


----------



## anicole (Feb 21, 2006)

Most embarassing thing:

too many to name publicly!


----------



## anicole (Feb 21, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> me too... kinda squeaky plinky sounding....


 
Would that be the technical term ...?


----------



## jocose (Feb 21, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> me too... kinda squeaky plinky sounding....


 
Like I said, my dad absolutely loves it...but then again, he spent 2 years in Japan...I guess that must help aclimate you to it :lmao:


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> Most embarassing thing:
> 
> too many to name publicly!


same here! :mrgreen:

(the bad thing is.... they have already been shown in public once.... :lmao: )


----------



## jocose (Feb 21, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> What was the most embarrassing thing you've ever done?


 
I think answering this would be it...if I answered it!!


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> Would that be the technical term ...?


:lmao:

technical.... if you live in the south.


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> I think answering this would be it...if I answered it!!


good answer!


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

13 more posts.... make the questions count!


----------



## anicole (Feb 21, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> 13 more posts.... make the questions count!


 
_entirely_ too tempting ...


Ever been in jail?


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> _entirely_ too tempting ...
> 
> 
> Ever been in jail?


I went with my band to Juvie for an outreach.... got stuck in(some security malfunction) 


does that count? :lmao:


----------



## jocose (Feb 21, 2006)

Since Douglass Adams died before he could tell us, what *IS* the ultimate question to the ultimate answer of Life, the Universe, and Everything?


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Since Douglass Adams died before he could tell us, what *IS* the ultimate question to the ultimate answer of Life, the Universe, and Everything?


That question is there for you to find out.


----------



## anicole (Feb 21, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> I went with my band to Juvie for an outreach.... got stuck in(some security malfunction)
> 
> 
> does that count? :lmao:


 
security malfunction ... wardrobe malfunction ... :hertz: ... sounding awfully familiar, there, LM!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 21, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Strangely enough... I was the tallest one on the Austin, Texas meetup... :lmao:


Strangely enough, not everything is bigger in Texas!


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> security malfunction ... wardrobe malfunction ... :hertz: ... sounding awfully familiar, there, LM!


lol, sure does!


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Strangely enough, not everything is bigger in Texas!


no, everyTHING is bigger in Texas.... not everyBODY.


----------



## jocose (Feb 21, 2006)

Lil'man, since Duncan has left, I took the liberty of starting a thread for ya, dude!!!!

Congrats!!


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Lil'man, since Duncan has left, I took the liberty of starting a thread for ya, dude!!!!
> 
> Congrats!!


yep!
I see it!
Thanks bro!


----------



## anicole (Feb 21, 2006)

sweet or salty?


----------



## jocose (Feb 21, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> no, everyTHING is bigger in Texas.... not everyBODY.


 
That's true...cuz, if I went to Texas, I wouldn't be any bigger than I am in DC :lmao:


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> sweet or salty?


 sweet.


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> That's true...cuz, if I went to Texas, I wouldn't be any bigger than I am in DC :lmao:


deep.... very deep.... :lmao:


----------



## jocose (Feb 21, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> deep.... very deep.... :lmao:


 
Thank you very much...


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 21, 2006)

PHONE! :lmao:


----------

